# Substrate Depth



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

I Just put flourite into my tank, and I fear I may not have added enough. I swapped out an ambient gravel for a bag of flourite, but the bag of flourite only ended up giving roughly a 1-2" bed depending on where in the tank you are. Is this enough?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

welcome to PTF roud:

Flourite is a pretty heavy substrate,
but regardless, you should get
to at least 2" to hold plants down
and give roots room to spread.
it will be worth it to invest in
another bag, I assure you.

the additional benefit of more
substrate is improved biological
filtration capacity, which becomes
more critical if you plan to add
a lot of fish to this tank.


----------



## mcd19 (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with Spypet. One inch of substrate is really not enough. You want to be in the the two to three inch range. The more substrate the easier it is to anchor your plants and provide for them the room to spread their roots in order to be healthy.


----------

